# Ways to earn money from pigeon loft?



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

Hello, i wanted to ask what ways is there to earn money from a loft, because in the future I am going to get a loft and it will cost money to build it, equipment, pigeon food, extra, etc. so is there other ways but selling them or racing? 
Thanks,


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

*money*

NO.Mostly it's for your fun.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

What I ment in the thread is if I have a pigeon loft I want to have a job with because am going to be a vet and I like being around animals and pigeons are one of my favorite animals, and I have to pay part of the loft material and equipment and food for the pigeons. And I wanted to be until I am a vet have a pigeon job like pigeon racer, fancier,breeder but I don't want to race them because it might be too hard for them.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Do it for the fun and joy. You won't make money but you may make a little to offset some of the cost of feed and supplies. 

Get the best birds you can buy....whether it is a particular breed or flying homers. Breed the best birds. Don't breed mixes or inferior birds....they will take up the same amount of loft space and eat the same amount of food but you will get less back for them. You can make more money selling young from a top quality show bird like a frillback or jacobin than say a roller but also remember that a roller would be much easier to breed. Most folks will not make any profit. Those that do would probably make even more opening up thier own ice cream store or other small busines.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You could try and do what is called, "white dove releases", for funerals and weddings, etc.

But you need experience to do that sort of thing. It is the only way I know of to make decent money with pigeons. That is practical. Do a google search on "white dove release".

I'm assuming you are in your teens?

Not much money to be made with pigeons, unless you are a big time racer. Sorry.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

Woodnative said:


> Do it for the fun and joy. You won't make money but you may make a little to offset some of the cost of feed and supplies.
> 
> Get the best birds you can buy....whether it is a particular breed or flying homers. Breed the best birds. Don't breed mixes or inferior birds....they will take up the same amount of loft space and eat the same amount of food but you will get less back for them. You can make more money selling young from a top quality show bird like a frillback or jacobin than say a roller but also remember that a roller would be much easier to breed. Most folks will not make any profit. Those that do would probably make even more opening up thier own ice cream store or other small busines.


Thanks, I found a solution I think I'll put them for pretty pigeons shows am not going to be a bird fancier which combine 2 diffrent patterned pigeons, I am just going to put my naturally prettiest pigeons on fancy shows. |And I am not sure am going to buy the pigeons because I wanted to ask if I can loft wild pigeons because I already met some wild pigeons.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

conditionfreak said:


> You could try and do what is called, "white dove releases", for funerals and weddings, etc.
> 
> But you need experience to do that sort of thing. It is the only way I know of to make decent money with pigeons. That is practical. Do a google search on "white dove release".
> 
> ...


 I don't think I want to do white dove releases unless it's an occasion (example wedding) of someone I know. Btw I don't have a loft yet but am already planning too very soon,


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

in my opinion you get into pigeon for fun . pigeons are a endless money pit . but worth every penny to me . 
the only true way to make money with pigeons is to raise them for food .


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Nope. Theres no way to make money with pigeons. The ONLY way is entering a bird (s) into a one loft race where the prize money is $250,000+...but even then your pigeon would have to win 1st on every race. And from the amount of money spent producing or acquiring such a bird would make you almost break even.
THERE IS NO MONEY IN PIGEONS.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Pigeons are like lotto (lottery) tickets. Tons are out there, few have any payouts.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't disagree with any of the other posts on this thread, but here are my thoughts...

Most people will raise pigeons for the pleasure and joy of the hobby. However, it is not unheard of to make some money with it. It just isn't an easy thing to do. Whichever the case, buying the best birds you can afford will be your best "business" investment.

Brainstorming, here are some suggestions to consider:

Pigeon Racing - it's been mentioned in this thread and is probably your largest investment (loft, stock, feed, training, entry fees). You MUST win races to make money. You may win cash prizes for winnning a race. If you win many and build a name for yourself or your loft, you can sell your offspring to make money. Beware! Pigeon racing can be very competitive.

Pigeon Shows - You MUST win shows to make money, but this requires less of an investment than racing (loft, stock, feed, and entry fees). You may win cash prizes for winnning a show. If you win many and build a name for yourself or your loft, you can sell your offspring to make money. Know your breed's standard and learn the genetics behind breeding toward perfection.

White Dove Releases - This is a misnomer as it's really white racing homers. The general public doesn't know the difference. Releases are done at weddings, primarily, and there are many across the country who will not ship birds to release, but require local releases. The investment is similar to racing, but a little lower.

Squabbing - This is old time stuff. There was a time the Palmetto Pigeon plant made a ton on selling squabs for meat - a delicacy item. Today, with Peta jerks, this will be more difficult, but you might find a small market for it.

That's just with the birds. You might also find a market if you have skills in loft design and construction, records management or software design, or maybe designing and creating a marketable accessory for lofts. Knowing what you can do is up to you and you need to research the market to see what is viable.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could specialize in a rare breed that seems popular for people who like to keep birds esp birds like fowl more than say small house pets. you would have to be experienced in their ideal traits and breed for that and sell the offspring you don't need. but it takes money to find your foundation birds.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The idea is it is a hobby first. . Be it race, show performance based. Then Quality comes into play. The better your birds are the better you can compete. Breaking even is good enough. Far as white dove release. You have weddings, funerals, and events. Most often the white homing pigeons can be found rather cheap. as litlle as 5 dollars each. But better one you have less lost birds. and on those releases. It is often less then 50 miles. But it to takes a plan and motivation. Look at pigeon keeping as a hobby and go from there


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*No Thanks*



Jason Heidlauf said:


> in my opinion you get into pigeon for fun . pigeons are a endless money pit . but worth every penny to me .
> the only true way to make money with pigeons is to raise them for food .


 Thanks but am never going to raise them for food. Beacause people eat baby pigeons in soups and cook them and don't want that for any animal to be cooked. And never going to replace pigeon eggs with fake if I have to many and am just going to sell some for other people with lofts if I have too many.


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Helpful*

:


wyllm said:


> I don't disagree with any of the other posts on this thread, but here are my thoughts...
> 
> Most people will raise pigeons for the pleasure and joy of the hobby. However, it is not unheard of to make some money with it. It just isn't an easy thing to do. Whichever the case, buying the best birds you can afford will be your best "business" investment.
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much now I know not to enter shows because there's fees you have't to win etc. and I think I found an answer thanks a list of jobs is what I was looking for. And also in this thread I meant a part time job for example work/enter pigeons rarely or for a short while. And plus am not going to raise them ever to be eaten (because it sounds cruel especially to baby squabs). So thank you everyone for helping your answers helped a lot,
And I think this forum is closed for any more answers expect an answer not mentioned in this forum or something that you think might be helpful.  and plus I know white doves/pigeons) are the same as pigeons this time different name and color and some people think that rock (doves)/pigeons are different from white rock doves/(pigeons)


----------



## Gray&Gandolf (May 10, 2014)

*Thank you everyone for helping forum is closed expect for:*

thank you everyone for helping your answers helped a lot,
And I think this forum is closed for any more answers expect an answer not mentioned in this forum or something that you think might be helpful.


----------

